# Xclio A380 plus: Fan troubles need help



## guittarzzan (Apr 19, 2008)

I just built my first computer and all is well with the exception of two of the fans in my Xclio case. The fan on the front of the case is working fine, but the one on top and the one on the removable side panel don't spin at all. The blue lights come on for the two fans not working, but they don't spin. 
...and of course, the manual is extremely minimalistic and doesn't specifically show or explain the power connections for the fans. 
Each of the two fans has two connectors. One large, 4 pin, standard power connector and one small, 3 pin connector. Both connectors only have two wires (red and black) attached. 
The case came with two control knobs to mount on the back of the computer in the open slots, but they're only for controlling fan speed and don't have an on or off switch. Do I have to use these speed controllers just to make the fans work at all? With no on/off switch, I would think the fans would at least spin when receiving power.
Any input would be appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## Daverick (Apr 13, 2008)

This happened with me as well, both connectors should be attached to their respective places, I just had to give my fans an initial kick start.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

If you have them connected via a molex, i would try connecting them to your motherboard with the other connection if you have the spare fan pinouts on your motherboard. As dave mentions, make sure they spin freely


----------

